# Ladyboy/Shemale/Transgender Who has a German Bf



## asiasgoddess

Hello there! Im a Transgender from The Philippines. I looking for some help of how am i going to go to Germany as my German Boyfriend wants me to be there, We are still thinking of what is the best and what is much easier Visa that we need to apply for us to be together. We are thinking about Visit Visa or Tourist Visa but I dont have that much money and dont have a lot of properties that I can show as my show money to the Embassy! I only have work and thats the only thing that I can show to the Embassy, We are also thinking of Marriage Visa but it will take longer than the visit Visa. Its really hard for us Filipinos to Enter in European countries such as Germany as lots of people went there as a tourist and then when they reach the place they will just runaway.. so now some its getting harder for us to enter in Germany. I hope there is someone who can give us advice regarding this! and another issue is that im a transgender! same sex marriage is legal in Germany but not in The Philippines! So we dont know how to start all of this! We are just two people who wants to be happy together! We are loving each other but its getting hard for us to be together. I hope you guys can help us about this! Thank You and God Bless you all!!!


----------



## vronchen

I think a tourist/visit visa would not be appropriate as you will not be able to renew it.
So after at most 3 month they kick you out and you are also not allowed to marry your
boyfriend if you enter the country with this visa. So a marriage visa sounds better in my 
opinion. I don't know if you know this, you don't actually need to be married to get it.
You can get married in germany within the first 3 month. I don't think it is a problem that the philippines don't allow same-sex marriage, as you would be getting married in germany, and germany needs to approve your visa. You might need to pass a
german test though, not sure about that. 

Maybe someone else has actually some experience with these visas and can get you a better
advice.

Good luck for you!!!


----------

